# 2016 TKM tourney



## highntight (Jan 24, 2011)

5th annual Travis Klynt Madden Memorial Fishing Tournament.

Over $27,000 payout

$150 per 4 man tem to register
$50 per pot

Heavy stringer- 5 trout or flounder; 2 slot reds
Heavy trout
Heavy red- slot
Spot pot
Heavy hardhead/gafftop
Big fish- salt or fresh water/any legal means

Based out of Inez,Tx and the Inez Community Center.

Boundaries: from the mouth of the Colorado River to Mesquite Bay
(East Matty= out of bounds/Mesquite Bay= out of bounds)
(W Matty, Lavaca, Kellers, Espirito Santo, San Antonio, Ayers all in play)

Captain's meeting July 8th 5-9pm- register team and sign up for pots
First cast 12:01am July 9th
Weigh in: 3-6pm July 9th

For more info, call Keith Madden (361)648-4268


----------



## highntight (Jan 24, 2011)

Pot winners (x's 6) get:

1st- 45% of pot total and 4 Waterloo rods
2nd- 25% of pot total and 4 Shimano Curado reels
3rd- 10% of pot total and 4 Shimano reels
4th- 4 Bubba Blades

Fishermen receive: T-shirts, BBQ plates, Bait bucket tix, free dance that night.

All proceeds benefit the Travis Klynt Madden Memorial Scholarship Fund, a 501(c)3 non-profit corporation.


----------

